# Suggest me a cabinet from the list...



## shijilt (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi guys , I came here first to ask about "Zebronics" cabinet!
But some of you told me the importance of a good cabinet , instead of a cheap cabin.

But I wont go for a 10000 RS cabin either..

All I want is a good looking cabinet , which will not damage my hardware components.
I wont buy these from any shopping sites (These cabins are not available in my area) , I would like to choose one from FlipKart.
I think "Cooler Master Elite 431" will be good enough for me.
I know Cooler Master Elite 431 plus" has more features , but those features like the 'external drive bay...' are not useful for me.
SO tell me a good cabinet under 4000 from 
Cabinets - Buy Computer Components Online at Best Prices in India Only at Flipkart.com
There are only 3 there in that price..
A).Cooler Master Elite 311 Plus 
B).Cooler Master Elite 431
C).Cooler Master Elite 431 PLUS

I will buy "Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU" for it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 2, 2012)

NZXT BETA EVO
NZXT GAMMA
NZXT Source 210
Bitfenix Outlaw

All within Rs 2700 except the Bitfenix which retails for around Rs 3500


----------

